# Cirtique me jumping PLEASE!!



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

OKay the first picture is at a horse show, and i know that my heels should be down but please critique me and my horse please!!!!










this picture is at home a day before a show that is when i began trying to make my twopoint better, but for you hunters out there what do you think??










sorry about it being blurry i cant fix it :? 

shannon and pepper<3


----------



## FouDeFille (Feb 24, 2007)

The first one.. your heels NEED to go down and your toes need to go in, you need to sit in your saddle, Its there for a reason, and were are you looking??


The second one is good...


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

i am looking at the next jump around the corner I was gettig to in to it like when I do jumper  Oh well!! omg rember me at the end of that course???? Lmaooo :roll: dont forget to critique pepper tooo please :wink: 

shannon and pepper<3


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

oh and my toes ARE in i dont know what you are looking at  :mrgreen: 

shannon and pepper<3


----------



## AppaloosaLover (Mar 10, 2007)

I think that the horse looks pretty good, except that she is overjumping a little bit, but sometimes that can't be helped. I think that you need to remember to release using your hips, not standing up. Your way too far away from the saddle and way too upright. If you worked on your crest release a little, I think you'd look good. The second pic looks alot more together. Good luck showing.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Alrighty. Overall, you have a pretty solid position. 

In the first picture, it looks exactly like you are squating. You are not really going with your horse and are just standing up in the stirrups. Your **** is way too far out of the saddle and your heel has popped up and slid back a tad. You need to be much closer to the saddle and the horse with your body. Remeber to always bend at the hip. Your back looks like it is nice and flat, don't change that. Tone down your upright position and lower your butt. You also want to look forward, not to the side. As for your horse, he/she is way overjumping it, but that's better than underjumping it. His/Her legs are uneven, so for hunters they want to see square knees and legs tucked underneath. Some horses do it naturally, but I'm assuming yours doesn't. Your horse seems to be using his/her hindquarters, which is very good, and has a nice overall look.

In the second picture, you look behind the motion. It seems like I could crop you out of the picture, move you foward and paste and you'd look fine. Everything seems to be slid back, if you were more forward, it'd look very nice. Your leg seems also to have slid back more than the rest of your body. Your body looks so much better here than in the first picture, you have gotten much closer to the horse. Yay! You can't really critique the horse in this one.


----------



## Secret_Ingredient (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for the advice.....keep it coming..I have been really working on it for the past week and i realy improved it!!! Its every diffrent from the two-points in those pictures, unfortunatly i dont have any pics of my new two-point  But i will get some soon. By reading some of the comments *NOT* on my post but on diffrent ones our two-point in Canada must be diffrent from out of the country peoples  Alot of people are commenting about how forward we are and doing *duck but* (sticking out our buts) but that is the way we do them, the hunter judges like them so just to let you non-canadians know that our hunter judges like duck buts 

Shannon & Pepper<3


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

in the first pic you stand in your stirrups a bit to much!apart from that cool looking horse


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Well your heels need to go down way more, and your horse looks reallly good.


----------

